# Military Psychiatrists



## Manolito (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a little hesitant to approach this discussion. 
My first encounter with a Military psychiatrist was in 1968 and I had volunteered to a third tour in Nam. I was required to meet with this Dr. and I can tell you this Dr. in my opinion was in need of professional help. My second contact was during a special background investigation. 

I have never talked about this because it was a good way to get some attention I didn't want. 

Has anybody else felt that the military may harbour some unusual psychiatrists? I am convinced there needs to be some checks and balances in this field. 

Of course I could be as fouled up as some people think I am.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 6, 2009)

Manolito said:


> Has anybody else felt that the military may harbour some unusual psychiatrists? I am convinced there needs to be some checks and balances in this field.



There are "usual" psychiatrists?  :uhh:


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 6, 2009)

As you know Im not military and Im not trying to be a smart ass ..but in my personal experiences most "mental health professionals" need to be their own patients.  :2c:


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a good one here at BAMC, she specializes with PTSD folks. That's my oly encounter with a shrink.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks SOWT I needed to hear a good positive response.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 6, 2009)

I've met one psychiatrist who I felt knew what he was doing. Former AFSOC command shrink.

And I've seen more than my fair share.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadly, many are clueless dolts who are in the military because they don't have to worry (much) about mal-practice insurance.


----------



## car (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't spent time with a shrink, but with psychologists.........we're all sideline psyches, right?

Ya have to find one that you trust. I've "worked" with a civiilan guy up at Bethesda. He's solid, pulls no punches, and IMO asks hard, but right quetions. He doesn't direct the conversation, just lets it go where it goes - and it was funny, when I first walked into his office, and he found out that I'm MI - "So, SGM, you can fend off my interrogation skills 'cause you'll see them coming?"  Good guy.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 7, 2009)

Chopstick said:


> As you know Im not military and Im not trying to be a smart ass ..but in my personal experiences most "mental health professionals" need to be their own patients.  :2c:



I agree with you! The ones I have met during my career in LE would fit into this category easily!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 7, 2009)

I think that you need to look at the Military (all services) as a concentrated look at society.  All of society has it's share of assholes, we just happen to have what seems to be a higher ratio of assholes and some of them can be psychiatrists.   I've seen them that wore a uniform and on the civvy side; they are all hit and miss.  Same goes for any mental health professional.  It's a personal relationship, that you need to work on and you will not always get along with every one.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the difference between Military and Civillian is in the Military or Law enforcement your career can be damaged through inuendo and an opinion. 

The civillian side you can be crazy as a shit house rat and the trained professional won't affect your career. 

I also think seeking help is a good thing and can be beneficial. But being sent as in a selection process etc. leaves a little doubt in my mind as to the value of the encounter. 

I don't believe I have been adversely affected but I have seen careers ruined by a psych. evaluation. :2c:


----------



## Headshot (Nov 8, 2009)

I got mandatory "counseling" from one once...once.  He had no clue and I just sat there and messed with his head the entire time.  It was a joke to say the least and I found that my 3rd Batt Chaplain had more to offer in the way of a personal discussion because he had been there.  I also found that friends, fishing, and beer were some of the best therapy.


----------



## shadoload (Nov 8, 2009)

My ex wife is one, and now works with Vets with PTSD, somewhere near Ft Knox. SHe is good, and loves what she does.....as long as your not boinking her, she can really help.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think half of them are a waste of time and the other half are more fucked up than me.


----------



## QC (Nov 9, 2009)

They're good fun.


----------



## Pete S (Nov 9, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Sadly, many are clueless dolts who are in the military because they don't have to worry (much) about mal-practice insurance.



I think much of the active duty military medical community can fit in that category. 
The best docs I saw while in service were the Reserve/NG guys who were activated for OIF. 

Every shrink I've seen has the same solution if you even hint at any sort of problem; medication.


----------

